# Call to Arms for all whom are faithful to Black Library!



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Found this on Graham McNeils blog, after a scouring through his and a throng of other authors daily occurances and internet travesties after my boredom induced searching. However! Now, like a tonic in my blood, I feel we, the host of Black Library fans on Heresy Online! Should move from our great victory against the other tribes (forums) by the blessings of Aaron-Dembski-Bowden and support Graham!

http://gemmellaward.com/page/vote-for-the-legend-here. Vote for your favorite, of course _Empire_, but still, I - and im sure he - would prefer if your honest about your voting.

Im locked in the endless battle of the tie between _Empire _and _The Dragon Keeper _by Robin Hobb...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Graham McNeill of course should win. His is the best choice out of those books, and to another point the best Black Library book there. He has my vote.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

as much as i think graham mcneill should win, i was never really a fan of the Time of Legends series...i'm not sure why. it just didn't appeal to me, i put it down way too often. Never kept me hooked like Soul Hunter or Gaunts Ghosts. I'll vote nonetheless.

CP


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL! I have read *ZERO* of the books on that list.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Malekith is my favourite but goddam do i hate gav thorpe for the fuckery that is the chaos 'dex.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Graham McNeill is probably going to screw me over next month... But go McNeill!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Graham McNeill is probably going to screw me over next month... But go McNeill!


Please share with us, quite simply, why? 

Im some way through _Malekith,_ and despite it being arguabley the most beatifully, seamless and perfectly constructed, in word-form, book ive ever read, even abruptly elbowing the _Silmarilion_ in its omnipotent rear, I cannot shake of the fear that it seems to be more of a stretched prologue, or epilogue depending upon the way you judge the timescale, with no real boundaries or depthful conversations beyond mere curtisies. Even the fighting at Athel Toralien seemed lacking and too scripted...


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

my vote is in! Although I haven't read any of the mentioned books, I'm sure Graham McNeill has done a good job and deserves to win:so_happy:


----------

